# To Bury or not to Bury



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

What are your thoughts on burying five Galon buckets of food sealed in Mylar with oxygen absorbers.

I would bury them below the frost line and attach a nylon rope to the bale to aid in locating them.

The tempature should be a constant 55 degrees F


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

In my area it would not work, one little burrowing, gnawing critter and I'd be screwed. 

I keep an extra year of chicken feed in a 55 gal metal drum in a shed. 

I have thought of burying a metal culvert (upright) to make it a po man's stealth root cellar. That might work for you too. Would appreciate feedback on that idea. 

I'll be watching for other's ideas here.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

before I'd bury anything, I would make a false wall on an inside wall where there are no window, just making the rm 13" smaller.132 pails can be stored on a 12' wall stacking 3 pails high,make another platform so the pails are not stacked over 3 high and stack 3 more high. also just move the ele recepticles out to make the wall look natural.If done right, the wall would be hinged at the top and swing out in sections from the bottom.the wall would have to have a carring beam under it as the pails would be about two and one half ton.

Anything buried where i live would be buried til spring without a jack hammer and blasting powder.I was once about 3 days in Jan just getting down 18" to my septic tank cover.


----------



## UrbanMan (Feb 23, 2011)

BillM,

I have some 3 and 5 gallon buckets buried (cached) near my Bug Out location, so in case I am forced to make a hasty Bug Out I'll have some items there. I located them with a terrain feature between the cache and the actual site, in case the site (cabin) is occupied when I get there, I can still retrieve them safely.

I did not use mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. I just vacuum packed all the items food, ammunition, clothing and small survival items (lighters, tarp, nalgene bottles filled with stuff like seeds, razor blades, wire and some 550 cord),...all items that I could do without at my primary site, but would be grateful to have if I arrived at my Bug Out location empty handed. Not alot there, maybe food for 3 people for 3 weeks. 

I have an associate who has two caches emplaced, enroute from his home to his parents farmhouse about 600-700 miles away. This is to support his movement to his parents if SHTF. 

In the past I have cached MRE's, non-prepared food items like bags of nuts, peanut butter and bottles of tap water for up to 18 months and when retrieved they were still good. No water leakage or bug/varmints into the buckets. But I'm talking arid environment. I would think that good quality buckets with a rubber grommet seal or gamma lid would work well and it would be wise to look at the terrain to avoid natural run offs and places where water would pool. 

I would record these cache sites, if they are located away from you primary location, with at least a final reference point (that won't move) with a distance and direction to the cache. You can have an internal code (what is called source encryption) on any reports or maps so if you lose it, others won't be able to dig up your caches. 

Good luck,

UrbanMan


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I know of at least one person that buried a concrete, non-baffled septic tank in the ground for storage. I have not seen it personally, so I do not know how it is arranged/organized inside, and what was used to seal the lid and ports. This is a great idea if you can facilitate it. Make sure the manhole is big enough so that a person can get down inside to retrieve the containers. A large sheet of plastic over the top of the whole thing should keep water out easily.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I know of at least one person that buried a concrete, non-baffled septic tank in the ground for storage. I have not seen it personally, so I do not know how it is arranged/organized inside, and what was used to seal the lid and ports. This is a great idea if you can facilitate it. Make sure the manhole is big enough so that a person can get down inside to retrieve the containers. A large sheet of plastic over the top of the whole thing should keep water out easily.


A word of caution........in areas like PA where precipitation is sometimes heavy, if drainage is not sufficient to disperse water away from the tank -- it will pop up through the sod to the surface like a bobber.


----------

